
Some say it's a myth, but could treadmills for planes be a billion $ business? - mikeberv
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/ideas/treadmill-takeoff
======
nullsmack
Am I missing something? The Mythbusters clip they post clearly shows that the
plane is not stationary as the article claims. Even though the surface it's
traveling on is moving in the opposite direction it's still moving forward.

